# BEWARE! BEWARE! BEWARE!



## Debi Hall (Nov 29, 2018)

There is a dog walking service in the US that is rumored to be setting up shop abroad. In my experience, this is a very bad company. My experience with WAG or wagwalking has been dreadful. I would not want anyone to go through the horrible customer service, refusal to answer calls and other bad and potentially dangerous practices of this service. Be very careful with them.


----------

